# MDC shay and SW1200



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I just noticed this 1991 MDC G scale catalog for sale on Ebay. The auction has photos of the cover and a couple of the inside pages, including a photo of what appears to be a large scale a 2-truck shay (guessing either 1:22.5 or 1:24 like their Rio Grande caboose) on the cover, and a full-page announcement of an upcoming EMD SW1200 switcher (presumably in 1:32 like their rolling stock). I've never seen or heard of either of these models before. Were they ever actually produced?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

As far as I know they were never made, they made some refers, ore cars, and cabooses.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. Later RJD


----------

